Ask HN: What's the three most important decisions you ever made? - gamechangr
======
howard941
1\. Having cats instead of kids 2\. Going for the startup and equity promise
3\. Burying my law practice to return to the more pleasant world of embedded
RF product dev

------
AnimalMuppet
1\. Deciding to follow Jesus Christ.

2\. Deciding who to marry.

I'm not sure there really is a third. Nothing comes close to those two.

